# mower engagement problems among others



## Tadsdad (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys, i've gotten a little deaper than i should by myself. One of our mowers is a John Deere x320 and as of yesterday the mower will not engage when the lever is pulled up. The manual does mention the safety interlock system but nothing about it. That is also my guess because also having similiar problems with the safety features such as the thing will crank just by turning the ignition, not having to have the brake depressed or by having to be seated on the seat. I've looked at the fuses, not really sure why though, but i have also tried cleaning the connections between the seat switch and the lever, that's about it for me. Anybody help me out on this? Thanks, Terry


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Electric PTO?? Check interlocks and connections. (and belt)

Manual PTO.....check belt/s and all tension springs.....I have seen them rust away and snap. (the springs....not the belts.....:laugh


----------



## Tadsdad (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, it is electric and actually i kept on until i found a problem. so maybe it will help someone else that experiences this problem. I did find a prong bent in one of the connections, actually the one at the brake. and the rest were really really dirty so i cleaned them all out and now everything is working fine. I'm going to try to be around more often checking on everybody.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know.

We will be here if you need us. There are lots of forums here to assist you.

BG


----------



## Tadsdad (Sep 19, 2011)

it looks like there is more to it, having a relapse. i had used the mower one day for maybe an hour with no problems and then the very next day got a call from my father-n-law that it wasn't working again. Found out that my brother-in-law had been mowing with it for a couple of hours and it stopped working. So my father-in-law tried it several times with it working. So brother-in-law went back out to where he was mowing and could not get it to work. Well it's not working again and i really don't know what else to check. I can stand next to it and crank it, the safety switches are not working when the pto wont engage. i have even replaced the pto engagement switch, which my father-in-law wanted to try. resulted in no results whaich i didn't think was the problem. I thought i would see if anyone had anymore ideas for me to try, because as bad as i hate to admit to defeat, my next step will be taking it to the professionals.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The only thing I could suggest is to recheck all the switches and connections again......especially if the mower has been allowed to sit outside at any time when it is not in use.


----------

